
Why Astronomers Love Python [video] - licorna
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9dwGZ6yY0k
======
Y_Y
Astronomers are, for the most part, terrible programmers. This is true of the
general population too, but unfortunately almost every astronomer has to
actually write programs. Python and co. are probably more of a help than a
hindrance as it replaces things like old-school Fortran, IDL, gnuplot and
Matlab. Clever groups are starting to wise up to this and have dedicated
programmers supporting astronomers, rather than assuming that the computer is
just a glorified calculator that everyone needs to be able to use.

For the record I am a numerical astrophysicist and I read and write plenty of
bad code every day.

~~~
kensai
I don't exactly agree with this. As a scientist myself, the term "terrible
programmer" is a little bit harsh.

Scientists (and the general population) are not professional programmers. If
the need arises, they hire one. Scientists usually need to jot down a
prototype and a model in order to see if their theory works.

It's like comparing a physician with a prepper. A prepper might know how to
use some first-aid methods and tools, but is not expected to act as a trauma
surgeon or emergency doctor. She has just the right knowledge for the task in
hand. Yeah, Python might simply be Hansaplast in this case, but who cares if
you are alone? :p

~~~
Chris2048
Isn't it fair to say a prepper is a "terrible trauma surgeon" in context of
whether or not a professional should be brought in or not?

~~~
kensai
No, because his "terrible-ness" has to do with priorities. A scientist's
priority is usually to make a fast prototype or model of her theory. I see it
at least in my own field (biomedicine).

IF you need a real software developer for some extended work, you hire one.
But to call scientists lousy programmers is like calling every driver on this
earth lousy driver (in respect to Formula 1 drivers, for example).

~~~
Chris2048
> A scientist's priority is..

Don't you mean a programmer? A fine scientist can still be a terrible
programmer.

> to call scientists lousy programmers is like calling every driver on this
> earth lousy driver

Why? Most drivers on earth are fine drivers, terrible F1 drivers.

Maybe most scientists are fine scientists, terrible programmers?

~~~
hobarrera
Most drivers on earth are terrible drivers.

------
marrs
Video's been taken town

------
wibergify
inb4

from astronomy import find_planet

